# could you consider Keith Jarret's 'la scala' concert classical/jazz fussion?



## johogofo (Nov 22, 2010)

I think his improvised works La Scala,Vienna and Paris concerts have eliments of both classical and jazz music.Is that true? Or am i wrong?


----------



## sfhdweb (Dec 8, 2010)

i agree with you


----------

